# How important is a single click shifter?



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I read a bit online about how multiple gear shifting can result in bad wear and tear on an e-bike's drivetrain. I am replacing the stock SX single click shifter. Any thoughts on whether going with a standard multiple gear shifter (an X01) is a bad idea? 

Thanks.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

There is some truth to that and its not a bad idea to have a single click shifter. I don't but get around the problem by lightly pulling a brake lever just enough to shut off the motor but not enough to engage the brake. I do my multi shift and then let go of the brake lever. The motor instantly picks up again.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

I figure every shift is a power shift and now my cassette is a consumable.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Whiterabbitt said:


> I figure every shift is a power shift and now my cassette is a consumable.


There is enough power there to break chains and derailleurs and leave you pushing or cobbling well beyond just wear.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

PierreR said:


> There is enough power there to break chains and derailleurs and leave you pushing or cobbling well beyond just wear.


I think I am going to go with the standard multi shift shifters and make sure my daughter and I are as careful and gentle with them as we can be.

My LBS has a fleet of fat e-bike rentals. They all have the standard multi-gear shifters. No issues with any of them. The owner of the shop has been riding e-bikes for 4 or 5 years, all with the standard multi-gear shifters. Again, no issue.

I think it's definitely a thing, but not something I am going to lose sleep over. My LBS' rental fleet experience gives me considerable comfort. Those bikes are beaten and abused. The heathens renting them have no clue about the significance of single gear shifting.

Plus if either of us snap a rear d, my LBS will help me out. They always have. That's what 25 years of loyalty gets you.

Good to know though. Invaluable actually. I will be reading my daughter the riot act (and already have).

Thanks tons guys. Super appreciated.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I run multi shift with a 12 spd setup on my eBike, no issues


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I decided to keep the bikes stock for now, save and except for the tires. I will remove the Cake Eaters and keep them for 3 season duty. In their place I will be getting studded Wrathchilds set up tubeless on both bikes. 

The lowly SX single click shifters will stay, at least for now. I will replace anything I don’t like in the spring. 

I am advised the bikes will FINALLY arrive Tuesday. Totally stoked!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I've broken 2 chains with my ebike. Never seen the outer plates get mangled on my classic mtb. I presume this is from the mid-drive motor's torque...

The second break broke my RD. Chain fell off after making a clunk sound. Took a pic but didnt see the broken chain until it rotated my RD entirely upside-down and smashed it into the seatstay.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Varaxis said:


> I've broken 2 chains with my ebike. Never seen the outer plates get mangled on my classic mtb. I presume this is from the mid-drive motor's torque...
> 
> The second break broke my RD. Chain fell off after making a clunk sound. Took a pic but didnt see the broken chain until it rotated my RD entirely upside-down and smashed it into the seatstay.


Wow. That's pretty dramatic.

I take it you are running a multi click shifter? Do you try to control your shifting to single gear shifts?

What kind of chain were you running?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Anecdote is the weakest form of evidence, but I figure it's better than speculation and using the _absence of evidence_ as evidence itself.

Yea, I'm using a Shimano shifter, which I don't think has single click options.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve run both multi and single. No issue with either. My current setup is SRAM AXS and I have that setup as single shift. I’d say if the rider was new to biking, then the single shift would be a safer bet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Varaxis said:


> Anecdote is the weakest form of evidence, but I figure it's better than speculation and using the _absence of evidence_ as evidence itself.
> 
> Yea, I'm using a Shimano shifter, which I don't think has single click options.


Indeed!

This will be a double first for both me and my daughter - 2 squared if you will. Although she and I have been mountain biking seriously for over 5 and 25 years, respectively, this will be our first foray into fat bikes, AND e-bikes. Best to err on the side of caution.

Thanks for sharing that. Much appreciated. I feel good with my decision.


----------

